# Piko 0-6-0 T



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I recently bought one of those Piko 0-6-0s on ebay for under $70 bucks. Thought I'd play around with it some. I added weight, so it would run better, and cleaned off the wheels so they would have power pickup. I added a few details and switched out a few components. Here are the preliminary results:





























I added about 1.5 lbs of weight, and a QSI card. I took off the terrible valve gear--it has a weak representation of a walschaerts valve gear but with no eccentric, among other things. I need to add some kind of improved valve gear, not sure what yet. The remaining valve gear was painted with "neolube." Added charcoal on top of the molded plastic coal load. Added a US-style generator, and brake cylinders, and sand lines and handrails and steps to the tank as well as a cab light. I have some other detail bits to add, and will probably re-badge it to either reading or PRR

It runs very smoothly, very well at low speed. I haven't had a chance to test the pulling power yet, but it has a good sized motor and a double worm gear--it looks very much like an LGB mogul block. It should pull as well as an LGB mogul. I might have to add some weight to it.


It needs handrails on the smokebox, and some weathering. The NYC lettering has got to go. But it needs something else--not sure what. Any suggestions?


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

But it needs something else--not sure what. Any suggestions? 

Yes, I think you have to do something about that black mid wheel. It looks too different from the others. Is it a 'fake' plastic wheel? 
Perhaps painting the running surface brass coloured, like the other wheels. 
For the rest of it, I think you did a good job: it's a very nice looking locomotive!


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

Posted By Paulus on 06 Nov 2009 03:00 PM 
But it needs something else--not sure what. Any suggestions? 

Yes, I think you have to do something about that black mid wheel. It looks too different from the others. Is it a 'fake' plastic wheel? 
Perhaps painting the running surface brass coloured, like the other wheels. 
For the rest of it, I think you did a good job: it's a very nice looking locomotive! 
Actually the center wheel is the same from what I can tell but the flanges and wear to the wheel are less because it can slide back and forth to allow for 4' radius curves. I have the same problem on mine and will probably brush off the black paint they applied. You can see it on the video below.


Those are very nice looking upgrades to the locomotive. I'm already thinking of improving the one I have in a similar way. I did remove the four gold flag poles on the corners. Improved the look in my opinion. This little loco is not likely to haul around the President.  Put on knuckle couplers too (Kadee). 

It is a very smooth runner. I'm powering it with a 12 volt lithium battery that runs it at realistic speeds for nearly 3 hours. It fits on top of the existing lead weight.

Here is a video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ltvs9IEXf8

Thanks for posting your upgrades lownote! 


russ 


p.s. I got my Docksider for $61 on Ebay the other day, I hope I wasn't bidding against you!


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

The center wheel is undriven and doesn't pick up power. It floats very freely so the loco can make tight curves. Clearing the paint off it would be a good idea.

I decided to take the New York Central logo off. I might just leave it blank, not sure. I added a bit more weight using sash weights from a fabric store. They're lead and heavy for their size, and the flat, square shape is good for small spaces


----------



## myline (Dec 6, 2008)

lownote, I think you hit a HIGHNOTE with that engine. I've been wanting to pick one up and see what I could do with it. Your model just convinced me not to wait any longer. Nice job! 
Little Paulie


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you! I had a chance to whack away at it a little more today. Added a fake control rod, a new air tank and sme plumbing, some pop vales and handrails. removed the NYC logo


























I think those gold posts have to go. I added a bit more weight using sash weights. Anything more would be a lot of work. I'd like to replace the drive rods/valve gear--I have a set from a Bachmann Annie and the main rod is an exact fit


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

I agree the engine looks much better without the four flag poles on the corners. Here is a picture I took yesterday on my run. I'm going to need to do a little detailling now!


----------



## Artiew (Sep 14, 2016)

Nice job, lownote. I have one, and now need help on installing Kadee's.Can you offer some advice, especially on the front coupler install? 
Thanks, Artie


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Artie, you replied to a post from 2009. You should check the date of a post before you "tack onto" onto an existing thread.

We have not heard from lownote in years.

Greg


----------



## Artiew (Sep 14, 2016)

Thanks, Greg, I just noticed the date when you called my attention to it. I'm unsure how to add a Kadee to such a simple engine, and his post motivated me to try. 
Take care, Artie


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Try starting a new thread, you'll get more attention.

There's no harm in starting a new one, and this is the wrong forum to ask that question, try the rolling stock forum. 

Greg


----------

